# Cutting 12mg to 18mg



## rogue zombie (18/11/14)

It's really annoying me that 18mg can be a mission to find. I was adamant that I would keep things simple, just buy from whichever retailer and whatever juices I could get in 18mg. AND FROM THESE RETAILERS ONLY.

I can't even count how many baskets I've began filling, then a juice is missing in 18.... So close the page!

Now I'm a little worried because I see that my back-up retailer is going the 12mg route. I noticed eCiggies were out on Gambit and Castleslong, and when they restocked it was in 12mg.

I also see they've added Drakes and Vape Goddess juices, in 12mg.

*finished venting now*

Sooooo before I carry on bitchin about how people don't want my money.

I've seen @Andre cuts 12mg to 18mg with 100mg nic. That's obviously fine because you don't need to add much to get to 18mg

But I don't see anything more than 36mg nic available locally.

I ruined half a bottle of Gorilla juice once trying to cut it with 36mg nic. So anyone know a "safe" amount of 36mg nic you can add to 12mg juices to get it a bit stronger, without ruining the flavour?


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

That is going to be a bit difficult, what I recommend you do is to download the ejuice calculator from skyblue vaping's website.. or use any other e juice liquid calculator, then simply subtract 12 from 18, leaving you with 6 mg... and use the calculator to work out how many milliliters or drops to add to get the extra 6ml... so effectively you will "make" a 6mg mixture... just remember to get your amounts right, and also bear in mind, if your NIc is PG or VG based, this will also affect the way your vape testes, if it's PG based, you might just get a stronger throat hit, and with VG base, it will take away on the Throat hit and give you more vapor, but first check how much you need to add, perhaps it's so little that you do not notice the difference...

Hope that helps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/11/14)

Thank you!

Sounds more complicated than I thought it would be :/


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sounds more complicated than I thought it would be :/


it really is not... check out the screen print below
As I indicated before, Just make sure you select your correct Nicotine E Juice, it will be either PG or VG based, unless it's 50 50, then you leave the value at 50/50. the strength will be 36MG (3.6% on most of the NIC available in SA), then you indicate the difference between 12 and 18, and it will be 6mg to get your current mix up from 12mg to 18mg. and indicate the bottle size. 

I have done the one below on a 30Ml bottle, so to get your 12mg mix up to 18mg, you basically just need to add 5ml of the nicotine base to your mix. That is if it's a 30 ml bottle. (i'll attach the tool for you to use yourself.... Courtesy of Breaktru Software, a free tool)
PS: Ignore the PG and VG amounts on the right, that would have been if you actually made a complete mix, you just want to up the nic strength)


That should get you sorted no problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

It's about 7 parts of 12 mg to 3 parts 36 mg to arrive at around 18mg

Problem is that is still too much of 36mg flavourless to add. I think it will affect the flavour too much. 

I once tried something similar with 9mg synfonya juice and the outcome was not good at all. Made it taste strange.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/11/14)

Hmm... Just a bit nervous because it's a R300 bottle of Five Pawns that I'd be tinkering with


----------



## rogue zombie (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> It's about 7 parts of 12 mg to 3 parts 36 mg to arrive at around 18mg
> 
> Problem is that is still too much of 36mg flavourless to add. I think it will affect the flavour too much.
> 
> I once tried something similar with 9mg synfonya juice and the outcome was not good at all. Made it taste strange.



Yes this is my concern - that it's too much unflavored nic quantity to add.

12mg stuff I've bought in the past starts off okay, but soon enough I start missing the nic.
The bottle of Gorilla Juice I tried to perk up ended up horrible too. Barely vapable.


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> It's about 7 parts of 12 mg to 3 parts 36 mg to arrive at around 18mg
> 
> Problem is that is still too much of 36mg flavourless to add. I think it will affect the flavour too much.
> 
> I once tried something similar with 18mg synfonya juice and the outcome was not good at all. Made it taste strange.


true, it will have an effect, I have never tried going up, only down, took 18mg and just added some VG to bring it down a notch, as it was to much to handle on an RDA, the thought hit was massive... but small amounts needed to be added,It worked pretty well, but at some stage I tried cutting it a bit more, and it went over the threshold and I ended up with something that tasted a bit like cheesecake but more like just VG, lol... so delicate balance. Depending on where you stay, it might just be easier to get the 18mg juices... I know for instance Vape King as only 0, 6 and 12 mg on the display, but you can ask for 18 and they will go and get some in the back room..


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

All commercial ejuice including 5 Pawns flavors are quite over powering, mix as the guys suggested above - I dilute all my ejuice with pure VG in a 30:70 ratio VG/ejuice. It will take your taste buds a few toots to adjust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

PM me your details and shall post you 50ml of 100mg PG Nic. Around 2ml on 30ml should do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> PM me your details and shall post you 50ml of 100mg PG Nic. Around 2ml on 30ml should do the trick.



Well thank you very much, very kind of you.

I'll pm you once my local PO is up and running.


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> PM me your details and shall post you 50ml of 100mg PG Nic. Around 2ml on 30ml should do the trick.


nice, 100mg nic, that is awesome... should last a long time as you need to add much less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (18/11/14)

@Andre 

Where do you get 100mg nic from? I just started DIY and could do with that.


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

Wesley said:


> @Andre
> 
> Where do you get 100mg nic from? I just started DIY and could do with that.


Imported from rtsvapes.


----------

